# Nat Geo TV show: Abandoned



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 8, 2013)

I never watch TV, but luckily was in the room when it was on and overhead an advert for this show. It looks great, hope it lives up to my expectations!

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/abandoned/


----------



## MrDan (Feb 9, 2013)

A friend at work told me about this program, I see one episode is on the 6th March but that doesn't look like it's the first episode?? Any idea when it starts?

Would be nice to see video footage from across the pond but at the same time, they're doing it for the money. Sounds like they have a different mind set to us!

Edit: Clicky... Looks like it started last year and these are the re-runs of the first series. Will see if I can find them online


----------



## blueyedwolfe (Feb 9, 2013)

this site streams all the previous episodes 
http://www.btvguide.com/Abandoned/episodes


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you very much for that link blueyedwolfe, I was just watching two minute clips on the Nat Geo website. I really appreciate that, especially during my periods of insomnia...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 9, 2013)

blueyedwolfe said:


> this site streams all the previous episodes
> http://www.btvguide.com/Abandoned/episodes



Although they don't from what I can see...


----------



## Ellis (Feb 28, 2013)

*Nat Geo 'Abandoned'*

A new show in america were reclaimers go round abandoned things and 'do deals' buy do up the items and sell them. 

Tonights one they are at a village that was abandoned in 1994 when the twine business dried up. and was an attempted tourist attraction. 

Interesting what they find and how they are able to make deals if they don't know who owns stuff but its interesting netherless


----------



## Ellis (Feb 28, 2013)

its on at the moment


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 28, 2013)

It's more about the salvage side.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 28, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> It's more about the salvage side.



I like the mix to be honest - they give the history of the places and you get a good look at the dereliction (obviously), but at the same time it feels a bit like American Pickers, a show I also enjoy on occasion.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 1, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> I like the mix to be honest - they give the history of the places and you get a good look at the dereliction (obviously), but at the same time it feels a bit like American Pickers, a show I also enjoy on occasion.



Did you expect anything less? your right about the similarity to AP,wouldnt be at all surprised if it wasnt the same production company..I tend to take these programmes with a large shovel full of salt!but then Im a cynical old sod sometimes! theres been a fair bit of controversy about how "set up" AP is, although it is fun to watch!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 1, 2013)

ricasso said:


> Did you expect anything less? your right about the similarity to AP,wouldnt be at all surprised if it wasnt the same production company..I tend to take these programmes with a large shovel full of salt!but then Im a cynical old sod sometimes! theres been a fair bit of controversy about how "set up" AP is, although it is fun to watch!



Yeah I do agree with you there, a lot of these types of shows are scripted and have items placed for the show...

But I'm getting off topic now


----------

